# Acupuncture and Chinese Herbals



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

I write today, requesting any information, knowledge, experience, or know of anyone with the aforementioned, relating to acupuncture and chinese herbals as a treatment for a canine kidney (acute or chronic) disease.

My 5 1/2 year old shepherd is experiencing what is diagnosed as kidney disease, unknown etiology, unknown progression. HE IS TOO YOUNG TO GO! Tooooo great a dog to let this one slide.

Conventional veterinary medicine has virtually nothing to offer as far as treatment is concerned. The only plan in place (and I have worked with 3 conventional vets including the State Animal Hospital) is to A: biopsy to MAYBE further identify the cause or progression. B: Check blood periodically to identify progression. C: Diet low in phosphorous.

I truly do understand nature taking its course and in the likelihood of this being a case of "born with bad kidneys" like my vet (who I Do trust) tends to think in this case.

However, I have done some homework and have discovered a method with a local holistic vet. She reports based on my dog's current blood levels and his symptoms there is what she believes to be a 75% chance of total recovery using acupuncture and the herbals. 

When I inquired about just using the herbs, she said her interest is completely in the best healthcare treatment for the dog, that acupuncture and herbals are best used together and essentially synergistic.

I'm just picturing my 85 lb dog laying there with needles in him like a damn voodoo doll dog, but yet there is something about this approach that seems valid and very possibly can lead to a recovery. 

The holistic vet was also very upfront about cost. I've decided to give it a try. Our initial session is tomorrow and she does housecalls. 

Anyone? I'll take opinions/questions about my situation, experiences, even if you heard of someone who heard of it....I'm all ears at this point...


----------

